# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Ростов-на-Дону. Мероприятия.

## Traumerei

Ув. ростовчане, ежели тут ещё остались такие. Пока Traumerei находится неподалёку, начну по возможности предлагать какие интересные мероприятия для лучшей интеграции в новую местность. Буду рада, если кто-нибудь составит компанию.

Начну с насущного. Никто не желает сходить на концерт Lacrimosa 21 октября в Ростсельмаш ?

----------


## Reita

Ещё остались,да вот незадача-не нравится мне Лакримоза.Есть тут один товарищ,их любитель,но что-то он молчит как партизан  :Smile:  А вы,барышня,какими судьбами в Ростове оказались,могу я поинтересоваться?Кругосветное путешествие? )

----------


## Traumerei

> А вы,барышня,какими судьбами в Ростове оказались,могу я поинтересоваться?Кругосветное путешествие? )


 Кругосветное только в планах  :Smile: 

я в Таганрог переезжаю, 70 км. от Ростова. Так что, думаю, при хорошем раскладе смогу туда наведываться на выходные и выгуливаться время от времени, а заодно всякие достопримечательности и мероприятия посещать. Так что Lacrimosa, надеюсь, будет не последним предложением  :Wink:

----------


## Nabat

Да я на два часа вперед не могу загадывать, не то, что на два месяца)
Хотя, честно говоря, Лакримоза - совершенно не концертная группа т.к. не Тило, не Анне в живую хорошо петь не умеют. Я был на них уже пару лет назад в ДОФе - не особо понравилось.

----------


## Traumerei

Да, помню, некогда меня очень удивило отличие студийной записи и живого исполнения. Казалось, будто это разные песни. Но что понравилось, так это единство людей в беспорядочном их скоплении. Все такие довольные были...

----------


## Nabat

Ну это на любом рок-концерте.

----------


## Reita

> я в Таганрог переезжаю, 70 км. от Ростова.


 А переезжаете как-одна или с семьёй,на ПМЖ или временно,позвольте полюбопытствовать и чем обусловлен сей выбор?Честно скажу-я бы в Ростов не переехал бы по личному выбору.Не то,чтобы он мне чем-то не нравился,но есть места куда получше.IMHO разумеется.



> Так что Lacrimosa, надеюсь, будет не последним предложением


 А-а,так Лакримоза-это было чисто для затравки? :Wink:  Nabat,обрати внимание-выбрана именно твоя любимая Lacrimosa...По-моему это о многом говорит  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nabat

> Nabat,обрати внимание-выбрана именно твоя любимая Lacrimosa...По-моему это о многом говорит


 Ну, разумеется, двум посетителям суицид форума нравится "готика". Это "ж-ж-ж" неспроста. 
А так, все правильно говоришь. Ростов - мерзкий, купеческий город. Я бы в Самару переехал. Там такие отзывчивые люди...

----------


## Traumerei

Одна переезжаю, временно. На полгода минимум  :Smile: 

Я ж ведь от Ростова по собственному желанию отказалась, выбрала Таганрог...во-первых там море, во-вторых город поменьше, поуютней как-то. Да и Ростов при таком выборе никуда от меня не денется, можно туда-сюда каждый день ездить )

В идеале бы в Питер на ПМЖ...

Lacrimosa для меня из разряда must see, поэтому и пишу о ней в первую очередь. Но буду рада если кто предложит что-нибудь другое, желательно не слишком обременительное в финансовом плане...

----------


## Nabat

Лакримоза, кстати, от 2,5 до 5)

----------


## Traumerei

Вроде и за 1,5 можно )

----------


## Nabat

Когда ходят на балконе?)

----------


## Reita

> Ну, разумеется, двум посетителям суицид форума нравится "готика". Это "ж-ж-ж" неспроста.


 Да,но именно ты так часто озвучивал свою любовь к этой группе и это не могло остаться незамеченным  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Хамов много в Ростове,причём таких,первостатейных и безнадёжных,на которых порой только боковой слева(я левша)действует,разговаривать с такими бесполезно.Это многие подчёркивают из приезжих,особенно из дальних регионов,типа Сибири-"ну и народ у вас..."



> Одна переезжаю, временно. На полгода минимум


 По-хорошему завидую таким людям с таким "разъездным" образом жизни.Сегодня-здесь,завтра-там...Как вам это удаётся?И при том...Ведь подобный образ жизни нуждается в определённом финансировании;вы не сочтёте меня бестактным хамом,если я поинтересуюсь родом вашей деятельности,т.е. чем вы занимаетесь,если не секрет?

----------


## Traumerei

> Когда ходят на балконе?)


 Всегда любила балконы  :Smile: 




> "ну и народ у вас..."


 Относительно народа не знаю, но о ростовской манере езды слагают легенды  :Smile: 




> Как вам это удаётся?


 В Украину часто ездила оттого, что жила в приграничном городе. В двух столицах побывала по счастливой случайности. И в других странах - по той же причине. С родом деятельности,как видите, это не связано... я даже и не задумываюсь, отчего так выходит... наверное главное верить в чудеса и свои мечты  :Wink: ...

Кстати, я уже придумала куда можно пойти ещё до концерта. А-да в парк Горького на колесе обозрения кататься ...?!

----------


## Nabat

В парк Островского, это рядом)

----------


## Reita

Понятно,просто так получается  :Smile:  Парк Горького-там одни наливайки и сплошной шансон на каждом углу "человек в телогрейке или просто жиган" и всё такое в таком же духе.По крайней мере так было во время моего последнего посещения.А к часу ночи,когда народ изрядно наберётся водяры и коктейлей,то начинается массовое развлечение-расплющивание физиономий друг другу с последующей ночевкой в кутузке.Это короче,такое народное развлечение по-ростовски.
  Вот я бы на Arch enemy обязательно сходил бы,люблю их,но они вряд ли в Ростов когда-нибудь зарулят,слишком мелко для их статуса.

----------


## Traumerei

Так что, идёмте на колесе кататься ? 

 Вспомнилось аналогичное сооружение в W. Катались на рождество, но в тех краях снег не слишком частый гость и не валит хлопьями. Так вот... местные дети любили подняться на самую верхушку, плюнуть оттуда и весело кричать " Es schneit!"* (" Снег идёт!") С тех пор я не верю в добропорядочность немцев  :Smile:

----------


## Nabat

Разве что на "чертовом" колесе)

----------


## Reita

Ко мне,кстати,не единожды народ из Ростова обращался в личку с размытыми намёками об организации чего-то,типа встречи.Человека 2-3 точно.Плохо только,что они не из активной части,т.е. в данный момент я их не наблюдаю на форуме.Ну это так,информация к размышлению.

----------


## виктор

> Ко мне,кстати,не единожды народ из Ростова обращался в личку с размытыми намёками об организации чего-то,типа встречи.Человека 2-3 точно.Плохо только,что они не из активной части,т.е. в данный момент я их не наблюдаю на форуме.Ну это так,информация к размышлению.


 Вы не наблюдаете их, быть может потому, что им нечего добавить к содержащейся на форуме информации. А к пустой болтовне лично я отношусь презрительно. Мне не понятно, чего может бояться человек со взглядами, соответствующими форумной тематике.
Предлагаю устроить встречу в это воскресенье где-нибудь в центре. Кто поддерживает?

----------


## Traumerei

Aktualisierung: планы изменились; в это воскресенье смогу попасть в Ростов, если контр-изменений не предвидится. Итого - двое есть. Кто ещё готов к встречи ?  :Wink:

----------


## Reita

> Вы не наблюдаете их, быть может потому, что им нечего добавить к содержащейся на форуме информации.


 Ну судя по количеству ваших постов я не удивлён,что вам уже нечего добавить  :Stick Out Tongue: 



> А к пустой болтовне лично я отношусь презрительно


 Что вы называете пустой болтовнёй-общение людей?



> Мне не понятно, чего может бояться человек со взглядами, соответствующими форумной тематике.


 А кто и чего здесь боится? Наверное я что-то упустил?

----------


## виктор

Reita, пустой болтовней я называю Ваш пост №22, ибо он не несет никакой информации, учитывая название темы. 
Так Вы сможете прийти на сходку или нет?

----------


## виктор

Я так понял, что сходка сегодня отменяется, ибо никто так и не ответил. А создатель темы куда-то пропал, видимо возникли "контризменения".
Если кому-то еще интересна эта тема - предлагайте дату следующей сходки)

----------


## Reita

> Reita, пустой болтовней я называю Ваш пост №22, ибо он не несет никакой информации, учитывая название темы.


 Нормальный ответ  :Big Grin:  По делу.Но ты ж в своё время напустословил,почему и нам теперь нельзя?Нехорошо-нехорошо :Stick Out Tongue:  
  Кстати,я тебя вспомнил-мы общались с тобой в личке недолго.А теперь,если чуть более серьёзно,то просто здраво попробуй раскинуть:какая мотивация у топикстартера с тобой встретиться?Я тебе скажу-никакой.Она тебя знать не знает,для неё ты совершенно незнакомый и чужой человек,так с какой стати она подойдёт на встречу,если она в этом никак не заинтересована?Ты считаешь,что одно нахождение на форуме является мощным объединяющим фактором?Это не так.Скажу больше-это практически ничего не значит.
  Я же и говорил тебе об этом в личке-общайся,знакомься с людьми и если найдутся какие-то точки соприкосновения,взаимные симпатии,короче,если наладится контакт,то потом и встреча может состояться с большой долей вероятности.А так,с нуля ничего и никогда не возникает,понимаешь?
  Ты просто слишком завис непосредственно на тематике форума(это видно из твоих сообщений)и придаёшь ей слишком большое значение,может ты себя ещё и к тому самому су-движению причисляешь? Я ни в коем случае.Я акцентировался на этом аспекте буквально только первое время,теперь же для меня это такой же форум как и многие другие в рунете.Да,с немного "специфической",прямо скажем,аудиторией,но тем не менее это просто форум,форум для общения.Конечно,со мной сейчас наверное с праведным гневом не согласятся многие апологеты и трушники су-движения,я просто рассказал о своём восприятии данного ресурса.

----------


## Traumerei

_Топикстартер_ - явление, не поддающееся логике,часто противоречащее ей, потому с логических позиций тут никак рассуждать нельзя  :Smile:  

У людей с suicide-mind обязательно должны найтись какие-то точки соприкосновения, банально в виде Э.Чорана и "Зала самоубийц" (или чего-то подобного) И, пожалуй, "готовность к встрече" зависит от "степени разочарованности". Когда человек "на краю" уже долгое время - он будет цепляться за любую, подчас даже иллюзорную возможность выбраться. И если на помощь тем или иным образом "приходят" понимающие люди ( именно приходят, а не пишут что-то вроде : " да, у меня когда-то тоже была депрессия, но я, (молодец какой, посмотрите на меня!)  выбрался" - чаще всего подобное и встречается вне тематических форумах, если речь заходит о су. 

Впрочем, Reita, у меня к Вам имеется вопрос внетематический. Скажите, почему из двух Корей (да простят меня лингвисты  :Smile: ) Вам больше по душе Южная ? (это исходя из флага на аватарке)   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

ребята, будете встречаться - фоткайтесь и выкладывайте фото)

----------


## brus-nika

не в ту тему залезла...пардон.

----------


## Reita

> [I]
> У людей с suicide-mind обязательно должны найтись какие-то точки соприкосновения, банально в виде Э.Чорана и "Зала самоубийц"


   Представь себе-я понятия не имею кто такой Чоран и что есть "Зал самоубийц",серьёзно  :Stick Out Tongue: 



> Впрочем, Reita, у меня к Вам имеется вопрос внетематический.


 А я думал,мы уже давно на "ты".



> Скажите, почему из двух Корей (да простят меня лингвисты ) Вам больше по душе Южная ?


  Всё очень просто-корни моего отца происходят из Кенчжу.Это округ на юге,рядом с Пусаном.

----------


## Traumerei

Первую встречу в Ростове можно считать состоявшейся  :Wink: 

Кстати, есть основания полагать, что она побила все рекорды как по продолжительности (12 часов непрерывного наслаждения общением), так и по расстоянию ( было пройдено в общей сложности около 30 км.) 

P.S. Позднее ожидаемы фоточки, дабы все остальные ростовчане посмотрели, какую массу приятных моментов они пропустили  :Smile:

----------


## ноль

12 часов непрерывного общения - ужс. :EEK!: 

PS. Ждем фоточки)

----------


## виктор

Reita, спасибо за критику и советы - я вот именно так и буду делать, как Вы там написали. А еще обещаю исправиться, честно-честно. Был не прав, простите мерзавца.

----------


## Traumerei

Роллы, Martini, билеты на "Лакримозу", свечи... по-моему достаточно тематически получилось  :Wink: 

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## ноль

Чёрт, вот же обломали, а я губу раскатала, думала лица и тела будут.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Чёрт, вот же обломали, а я губу раскатала, думала лица и тела будут.


 аналогично)

но ладно, спасибо за то, что есть)

----------


## Traumerei

Официальное заявление ( не знаю, кто как и чего там понял) - с Reita я не встречалась и никаких "12 часов беспрерывного общения" не было и не будет, как сильно ему бы ни нравились "артистичные барышни" ( я уже устала от Ваших "обвинений" то в артистизме, то в излишних чувствах к участникам форума) Ростовская диаспора суицидников сформирована и новых членов не требуется. Но ежели у кого возникнет желание присоединиться, объявляю о первоначальных членских взносах в размере 500 у.е. ибо мероприятия требуют финансирования.  На этом всё, можете вычёркивать меня из списка адекватных людей.

----------


## qwe

> Официальное заявление .., объявляю о первоначальных членских взносах в размере 500 у.е. ибо мероприятия требуют финансирования.  На этом всё, можете вычёркивать меня из списка адекватных людей.


 +100  ))
ох уж эти кулуарные интриги.
500 у.е. мало - суицид требует более серьезных жертв  :Big Grin:

----------


## ноль

Охохохо , а чего так? Ты ж ему нравилась, у меня чуйка! 
Прям какое разочарование, не поучаствовать в интригах форума))

----------


## qwe

> Прям какое разочарование, не поучаствовать в интригах форума))


 Хотите поучаствовать в интригах? Устройте их  :Wink:

----------


## виктор

gwe, 500 у.е. - это только первоначальный взнос, за который су-диаспора даст координаты проведения своего ближайшего мероприятия. Следующая сходка состоится 28.09. Спешите внести членские взносы, количество участников ограничено.
Спасибо за внимание. Всего Доброго.

ЗЫ: Фотки выпилил за ненадобностью. Участников больше не требуется, кто не успел внести взносы - извиняйте)

----------


## Traumerei

Намечается новое интересное мероприятие, о котором спешу сообщить. В Ростов 30 мая приезжает группа Otto Dix!

Пока ещё билетов не имею, но может кто ещё изъявит желание пойти - можно было бы скооперироваться  :Smile:

----------


## Traumerei

Сегодня предположительно состоится сходка су-тусовки в районе Стройгородок. Пишу оттого, что к привычному составу присоединяется ещё один человек. А это нельзя не отметить  :Smile: 

P.S. Концерт Otto Dix прошёл на ура, Traumerei отжигала больше всех )

----------


## натуралист

> Сегодня предположительно состоится сходка су-тусовки в районе Стройгородок. Пишу оттого, что к привычному составу присоединяется ещё один человек. А это нельзя не отметить


 Да, су-туосвка расширилась теперь там есть еще и я. У нас есть разные и более веселые и активные и другие люди)Кто хочет присоединяйтесь к нам!

----------


## натуралист

эй, су с Ростова, неужели никого нет? Присоединяйтесь к нам с  Traumerei и victorом. У нас хорошо, мы еще дымовую шашку в парке дедали. Неужели на весь ворум нас так мало и тут никого нет(..
Сделаем еще канибуть сходку.  :Wink:

----------


## Traumerei

Годовщина первой ростовской сходки. Традиционный состав. Программа почти та же, что в прошлый год. Прошла несколько печально вследствие отсутствия расположения духа у Traumerei. В будущий год встреча едва ли повторится.

----------


## Nabat

Within Temptation | 23.10 |Ростов-н/Д|ЭКСПРЕСС|
Пожалуй, первый праздник на деревне, разве что после Lacrimosa. )

----------

